# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  دورة تكوينية مجانية في السوفتوير للراغبين

## sab_bane

*باسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله   * *ليس تكبرا او احساس بالذات و انما عملا بمبداء كلنا اخوة و نظرا لكثرة الدورات المادية التي تاخد اكثر مما تعطي
فكرت لما لا يمكننا عمل دورات مجانية على ان يتكفل كل واحد بهصاريفه الخاصة من المستلزمات الضرورية كالتنقل 
او الاكل او السكن 
اهم نقاط الدورة ومحاورها و موعدها سيتم الاعلان عنها قريبا حسب عدد الراغبين و ستتضمن اهم الصعوبات التي تواجه 
المبتدئين في هدا المجال من البداية .........
و سيتم العمل على جميع البوكسات من الاقدم حتى الاحدث ولن تكون نظرية فقط بل اكثر من عملية حيث ساقوم على حل اعطاب الهواتف
التي تاتي الى محلي على شكل دروس عملية .........
اهم المقتطفات من البوكسات*  _
ATF BOX FOR NOKIA  
ATF BOOT REPAIR + ATF EMMC  
CHINA PHONE AND TABLET WITH ALL CPU LIKE MTK SPD ROCKCHIP ETC   
WITH VOLCANO BOX + GPG DRAGON + INFINITY CHINESE MERCALCE 2 + MIRACLE BOX  
OR ANY BOX  
ALL HTC OLD AND NEW WINDOWS MOBILE ANDROID  
Z3X SAMSUNG + LG + Z3X EASY JTAG +EMMC + DEAD BOOT REPAIR 
SETOOL BOX + LG TOOL   
OCTOPUS FOR SAMSUNG + LG   
 SIGMA BOX INSIDE PACK1 + PACK2  
INFINITYBOX  BEST FOR NOKIA   
SPT BOX FOR SAMSUNG   
BEST SMART TOOLS FOR SAMSUNG + HTC   
FURIOUS GOLD  WITH ALL PACK   
RIFF BOX JTAGR FOR BOOT REPAIR  
MICRO BOX + HWK + AND MANY MANY OTHER TOOLS ... _ _ان شاء الله سيتم تنظيم الدروس بالترتيب حسب المستويات في انتظار التفاعل من الراغبين _   *شعارنا لا داعي لاحتكار المعلومة*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*بالتوفيق أخي الكريــــــــــــــم*

----------


## kojyy

بالتوفيق يا بوب

----------


## salihmob

بالتوفيق ...................................

----------


## البوب شريف

بالتوفيق يا بوب

----------


## bouhelal

بالتوفيق

----------


## agraf

*بالتوفيق أخي الكريــــــــــــــم*

----------


## king of royal

طيب اخى المكان والزمان 
 وياريت رقم للتواصل

----------


## سمير الليل

بالتوفيق

----------


## sab_bane

> طيب اخى المكان والزمان 
>  وياريت رقم للتواصل

 
السلام عليكم
 المكان مدينة فاس المغرب

----------


## sab_bane

> السلام عليكم
>  المكان مدينة فاس المغرب

 00212662594940

----------


## محمد معوضة

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## محمد معوضة

بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## hiifi

بالتوفيق

----------

